# Mickey's tank, update



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/mickey

Granted I have a hand in the tank looking so healthy, but how to place the big plants was Mickey's idea. After a few months I finally admited I like that tank :-D

--Nikolay


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The plants certainly look healthy. Those fish look micro against the large leaf size.

Who took the photos? (Nice work).

Andrew Cribb


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Pineapple!

The pictures are acceptable for a handheld, no extra light situation. Also there was a huge window right behind the camera making it impossible to avoid reflections 100%.

But don't be fooled - those photos are not a quality that anyone should be proud of. If you photograph your own tank please try to exceed the quality of those pictures, it's doable with very simple means.

--Nikolay


----------

